# Bialetti Moka pots, coffee grinders and beans...



## jitters (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi all. I'm new here and hope i'v posted this in the right section.

I'm giving my Philips Senseo machine to my parents as I think the coffee pods are too expensive when their taste is considered.

I was looking online and I like the idea of buying a Bialetti Moka pot mainly because the coffee it 'spits' out is meant to be great and they are relatively cheap. Also, i'm the only coffee drinker in the house so can't really afford or justify anything more expensive. Does anyone here have a Moka pot? I'm not too sure which size (3 or 6-cup) would best suit me. How many mugs will they make?

Also. Where do you guys/gals buy your coffee from. I like the idea of buying beans (fairtrade), storing in the freezer and grinding when needed. Again, I can't spend more than £20 on a grinder. So perhaps I should buy ground coffee - but how should this be stored?

THanks for reading,

EDIT: ONe more question - what is the best ground size coffee for moka pots. Can i get the standard cafeteire stuff - that'll kill two birds with one stone.


----------



## Tazz (Nov 2, 2009)

I use a Bialetti to make my first cup of coffee in the morning (too much valuable sleeping time lost to wait for the espresso machine to heat up







)

I enjoy the coffee made in the Moka, but found you have make sure you take it off the gas once the reservoir (bottom half) is empty otherwise the freshly produced coffee will start to boil.

You can use coffee which is cafetiere grind without any problem.

Good luck.

Tazz


----------



## flyingpig (Nov 2, 2009)

I had great coffee from my first Moka, get a little milk frother and you are on your way. Obviously its not the best for straight up espresso, but for all the other drinks you can produce coffee better than most highstreet places.

As for grinders, the first one I bought was a cks aromagrind, nice design looks great next to the moka and did the job great.


----------

